# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Rainer Maria Rilke

## uj me gaz

> *Liebes-Lied*
> 
> 
> Wie soll ich meine Seele halten, dass
> Sie nicht an deine rührt? Wie soll ich sie
> Hinheben über dich zu andern Dingen?
> Ach gerne möchte ich sie bei irgendwas
> Verlorenem im Dunkel unterbringen
> An einer fremden stillen Stelle, die 
> ...



*Këngë dashurie*

Si ta mbaj këtë shpirtin tim, që 
të mos preket në tëndin? Si t'a
ngre tej teje në diçka më të mirë?
Ah sa dëshiroj t'a vë 
diku të humbur n'errësirë, 
në një vënd të qetë, të huaj nga  
s'ndihen dridhje, kur dridhet e jotja thellësirë. 
Dhe gjithçka na prek, afër e larg, 
na merr së bashku si një hark, 
që nga dy tela një tingull të vetëm nxjerr. 
Në ç'instrument jemi tendosur vallë? 
E ç'violinist na ka në dorë te gjallë? 
O këngë e ndjerë.

----------


## uj me gaz

> *Wenn es nur einmal so ganz still wäre*
> 
> Wenn es nur einmal so ganz still wäre.
> Wenn das Zufällige und Ungefähre
> Verstummte und das nachbarliche Lachen,
> wenn das Geräusch, das meine Sinne machen,
> mich nicht so sehr verhinderte am Wachen -:
> 
> Dann könnte ich in meinem tausendfachen
> ...




*Nëse vetëm njëherë kaq pafundësisht qetë të ish*

Nëse vetëm njëherë kaq pafundësisht qetë të ish.
Nëse rastësia dhe përafërsia të kish
heshtur dhe qeshja gjitone tok, të tria,
nëse zhurma, që bëjnë shqisat e mia
mos më pengonte kaq shumë në vigjëlim-:

Atëhere mund të të mendoja në amshim
me mendime të mijëfishta deri në fund të qënies tënde njerëzore
e të të bëja (vetëm një buzëqeshje gjatë) mallin tim
për të të dhuruar gjithçkaje jetësore
si një falënderim.

----------


## uj me gaz

> *Der Tod der Geliebten*
> 
> Er wusste nur vom Tod was alle wissen:
> Dass er uns nimmt und in das Stumme stößt.
> Als aber sie, nicht von ihm fortgerissen,
> nein, leis aus seinen Augen ausgelöst,
> 
> hinüberglitt zu unbekannten Schatten,
> und als er fühlte, dass sie drüben nun
> ...



*Vdekja e të dashurës*

Për vdekjen ai dinte çish rrëfyer:
që vjen, na merr e në heshtje na flak.
Por kur ajo, nga ai e parrëmbyer,
jo, qetë prej syve te tij u mpak,

e u tret mes të panjohurash hije,
e ndërsa ai ndjeu se ata tashmë atje 
gëzonin hiret e saj prej perëndie
e buzëqeshjen e saj kishin hënë të re:

iu dukën të vdekurit aq të njohur,
si të kishin qënë miq të vjetër;
i la të gjallët të flisnin, patjetër

por su besoi më e atë vend të ftohur
e quajti te përëmblin e në cdo skaj,
e mati. Që të mos vriteshin këmbët e saj.

----------


## uj me gaz

> Der Dichter
> 
> Du entfernst dich von mir, du Stunde.
> Wunden schlägt mir dein Flügelschlag.
> Allein: was soll ich mit meinem Munde?
> Mit meiner Nacht? Mit meinem Tag?
> 
> Ich habe keine Geliebte, kein Haus,
> keine Stelle auf der ich lebe.
> ...


Poeti

Ti largohesh prej meje, ti orë.
Plagë më hap rrahja e flatrave të tua.
Vetëm: ç'më duhet e imja gojë?
Nata ime, dita ime ç'më duhen mua?

Unë s'kam të dashur, as zgjua,
s'kam shtëpi ku të vdes e të tretem
gjithçkaje i falem, gjithçkaje i jepem
pasurohet, e pastaj paguan me mua.

----------


## uj me gaz

Herbsttag 

Herr: es ist Zeit. Der Sommer war sehr groß. 
Leg deinen Schatten auf die Sonnenuhren, 
und auf den Fluren laß die Winde los. 

Befiehl den letzten Früchten voll zu sein; 
gieb ihnen noch zwei südlichere Tage, 
dränge sie zur Vollendung hin und jage 
die letzte Süße in den schweren Wein. 

Wer jetzt kein Haus hat, baut sich keines mehr. 
Wer jetzt allein ist, wird es lange bleiben, 
wird wachen, lesen, lange Briefe schreiben 
und wird in den Alleen hin und her 
unruhig wandern, wenn die Blätter treiben. 



Ditë vjeshte

Zot: erdhi koha. Vera e madhe shumë ish.
Hidh hijen tënde mbi orët diellore,
e në korridore erërat lësho sërish.

Urdhëro frutat e fundit të jenë të zënë;
por lër akoma dy ditë më të jugta me to,
ndilli në pjekje ngadalë e pastaj lësho
ëmbëlsi të fundit në verën e rëndë.

Kush mbet pa shtëpi, nuk e nderton më tani.
Kush mbet i vetëm, vetëm do mbetet përsëri,
do vigjëlojë, lexojë, shkruajë letra të gjata
dhe do vërdalloset i paqetë bulevardeve gri
ndërsa prej degëve bien fletët e thata.

----------


## uj me gaz

REQUIEM

(23.4.1897)

Ata jetuan dikur dhe tani kanë vdekur të dy. Di, që në varret e tyre të harruar pranvera gjallëron gjithmonë, ose që një shelg lotues, i paditur, përkulet mbi gurët e shtrembëruar të varreve e prek me gishtat e ndrojtur në erën e majit emrat e gdhëndur si për ti lexuar. Gravëzimet veç janë lëmuar e mbushur nga çmërçi i kohës dhe shelgu ruan dy njerëzit pa emër si një grua e panjohur dy fëmijë që kanë humbur rrugën. Ata ndodhen të shtrirë pranë njëri tjetrit, për arsye se që kur ishin gjallë, kishin qënë gjatë bashkë, se që atëherë të dy i zinte frika e të qënit vetëm dhe se është mirë të kesh një fqinj të dashur aty poshtë, në lagështire e të ftohtë. Tani që narcisat kundërmojnë athshëm e rrënjët e errëta si fëmijë të sapozgjuar nga dielli shtrijnë krahët e kafenjta, mbase shpon ndonjëra prej tyre dy zëmrat e qeta e bashkon, çnuk ish gjetur në të gjallë; e ditës së bardhë mbin një lule. 
Ata patën këputur shpesh lule bashkë. Ajo ecte gjithmonë ngadalë, me një buzëqeshje në fytyrë, monopatit të bardhë të lëndinës; se ajo ishte shumë më e madhe e burrat e thërrisnin zonjushë që prej pesë vitesh. Prandaj dhe smund të rendte mes dallgëve të lëndinave pas djalkës së zbehtë dhjetvjeçar. Dikur ajo i thërriste një fjalë, i falte një të qeshur kumbuese, ose i afrohej vjedhurazi mes jeshillëkut si një përralle e artë e vërtetë, kur ai harrohej me duart e ngutshme pas mos-më-harro-ve të shumta. Djalka binte pastaj në gjunjë dhe lulet e vogla blu fluturonin si dëshira të përmbushura nga duart e tij të trembura. Ajo e përqeshte me zë të lartë e ai inatosej e mërzitej për frikën, përqeshjet e mos-më-harro-të e gjora. Jo gjatë, kuptohet. Një herë ai iu afrua tinëz, i preku shkarazi dorën e i dhuroi aq shumë lule, sa kapelja e saj verore u mbush deri në grykë. Keto ishin për djalkën çastet më të bukura. Mbledhja e luleve ishte kaq e dlirë. Si duhej të fliste kur mblidhte lule e ata kuptoheshin me çdo vështrim e sishin të detyruar të ecnin bashkë e gjeheshin kur të donin e qeshnin fort e kumbueshëm si një raketë, që kërcen në qiellin e dridhshëm nga drita. 
 Per të këto ishin gjëra të rralla. Fëmijët që rriten në shtëpi gri e serioze mezi mësojne të qeshin. Ata e kalojnë ditën në qoshet e dhomave te mëdha e të ftohta me karrige serioze e të rritur që entuziasmohen si portrete në korniza të arta. Me sy të errët ata ndjekin çdo lëvizje të të rriturve, që u kalojnë tërë kohës zellshëm përbri e kurrë nuk lëshojnë një buzëqeshje në dhomën e thellë, as kur jashtë moti pranveron. Dhe kur befas, në të rrallë, si ndonjë rreze dielli një njeri entuziast hyn nga bota e dlirë në heshtjen e kallkanosur, gjithçka që fëmijët mbajnë përbrenda i drejtohet tjetrit e u mbetet në mëndje e u puthet e ledhatohet nëpër shpirtra si deti i mëngjesit bregut të sapozgjuar. Kështu djalka kishte gjetur shoqen e tij të lojrave me flokë të artë. Ajo mbartte ne vetvete gjithë brohorimën e një femre gazmore. Ishte në moshën kur vajza duket si një Shënmëri mrekullidhënëse, e pasur dhe bujare e shenjtëruar në shiun e zjarrtë të pasionit. Këto janë ditët e ëndrrës: Sytë e saj përshëndesin tej çdo kufiri botën rrëzëlluese të çudirave, buzët thithin dashurinë nga të gjithë qiejt dhe në duart e bardha, bekuese ndjeson një drithërimë trëndafili. Zëri kumbon gjithmonë si thellë nga maji e qeshja këndon e argjendtë si zhaurima e zallit të përroit aty ku ajo është më e vetmuar. Kjo kohë derdhet me ndienja të mijëfishta mbi femrën që zgjohet. E kur ajo bredh rrugicave të fshatit, nuk u shmanget më si më parë çamarrokëve të pistë që luajnë vërdallë; që së largu ajo ndjek vërdallosjen e ngadaltë të doçkave, përgjon belbëzimet e buzkave dhe kur se sheh njeri hedh një lule apo një mollë në prehërin e fëmijës së ndrojtur e i puth habinë nga sytë e tronditur, hutaqë e arratiset me faqe të nxehta e zemër të egër rrugëve të vetmuara
Djalka i zbehtë e donte. Ajo ishte e mirë dhe aq e bukur sa ai e shihte përnatë në ëndërr për tu lumturuar më pas. Pastaj erdhi mbrëmja e çuditshme. Re të perëndimta hijësonin në sfondin e artë të qiellit të vonë si fytyra të mëdha e të mbitheksuara profetësh. Monopatet e ngushtë në lëndinat e errëta kishin fituar diçka të përjetshme e hije të çmendura tundeshin ngadalë në muzgun pa brigje. Larg ndizeshin drita e shuheshin drita si qirinj në dhomën e të vdekurve. Konturet e një qyteti të largët ngriheshin si gurë varresh në natën që po afronte dhe qiparisat e rrallë në anë të udhës ngjanin me murgj kapuçgjatë, që mbajnë në supet e errët qivurin e mjegullt të ditës së vdekur. Janë këto orët,  kur njerëzit flasin druajtur e me zë të ulët, kur fëmijët kruspullosen në dhomat gri dhe qeni në oborr tërheq me frikë e tmerr zinxhirin e ndryshkur. E mbi këto orë bie e paftuar një natë e mërzitshme gri. Vajza e djalka ishin udhës për në shtëpi. Ata ecnin bri njëri-tjetrit si të vinin nga kisha. Djalka kishte frikë dhe donte të mbështetej tek vasha e dashur. Por ajo kishte dicka të ngutshme e të huaj në vetvete. E dikur ajo kishte pushuar së ecuri, kishte puthur lulet që mbante në dorë e kishte mbyllur sytë aq amshëm si të kishte pirë e mallosur nektarin e ëmbël e të ëndërruar prej kohësh. Para se të ndaheshin djalka i ndrojtur i pati thënë: Mos ia jep njeriu lulet e mia.
Ajo e vështroi e habitur, u përkul shpejt dhe ngjeshi buzët e përvëluara në faqen e tij. Ishte një dhimbje e pafund ajo puthje. I pafrymë djalka e ndoqi me sy. E shumë kohë pasi ajo ishte tretur rrugës, mezi u bë të kthehej në shtëpi. Duke erdhur në vete ai preku me gishta faqen e plagosur nga puthja. Gishtat ishin akull. Pas një gjumi tërë zagushi u ngrit nga jastëkët që zienin. Natyrshëm i lindi një dëshirë: të zhyste fytyrën që përvëlonte në bar të butë e të lagur nga vesa. E nga drithërimat i doli gjumi e u zvarrit në dritare që zhurmoi lehtë nëpër natë. Aty ai ndenji tërë natën duke dëshiruar lëndinat e mëdha e të vetmuara.

*   *   *

Fëmijërinë me jetën e të rriturit e lidh një urë e heshtur. Ca e kalojnë pa e vënë re e mbajnë edhe në anën tjetër robën e fëmijërisë të zgjatur e arrnuar deri në tallje. Të paktët dhurojnë çkanë lypsave që rrinë në bisht në anë të saj e mbërrijnë të varfër në bregun e panjohur. Për këta hapen në fund dyert më të largëta në shenjtërinë e jetës së përhershme.      

*   *   *

Djalka i zbehtë priti gjatë. Ai nuk dinte çfarë. Kur ajo erdhi, ai ndjeu, se kishte pritur atë. Ti përkëdhelte flokët e zhubravitur prej ballit e ti puthte sytë plagë. Ajo mbështeti kokën e rëndë në prehërin e tij e buza e saj tingëlloi si një lirë e copëtuar. E ai spati pyetje. Ndieu të rritej në dhimbjen e saj. Ai skuptoi gjë, por mësoi në atë moment që jeta e panjohur, që rrjedh jashtë mureve të fëmijërisë kishte shkallmuar dyert si një lumë i madh e i rrëmbyer. Ai jetoi gjatë e përjetoi shumë e nëse e ka treguar, duhet të ketë qënë poet. Shoqja e tij e lojës i mungoi sigurisht në udhetime, në brengë e në festë. Ajo nuk pati guxim të ecte përpara; ishte edhe për jetën shumë e trishtë. Vdiq e re. Dyert veç, atij ia hapi. Dhe ai ia diti për faleminderit. Ndryshe nuk do e kishin varrosur në krahët e të njëjtës rrënjë shelgu pranë paqes së saj. Ishte dëshira e tij.

----------


## uj me gaz

Der Panther

Im Jardin des Plantes, Paris 

Sein Blick ist vom Vorübergehn der Stäbe 
so müd geworden, daß er nichts mehr hält. 
Ihm ist, als ob es tausend Stäbe gäbe 
und hinter tausend Stäben keine Welt. 

Der weiche Gang geschmeidig starker Schritte, 
der sich im allerkleinsten Kreise dreht, 
ist wie ein Tanz von Kraft um eine Mitte, 
in der betäubt ein großer Wille steht. 

Nur manchmal schiebt der Vorhang der Pupille 
sich lautlos auf -. Dann geht ein Bild hinein, 
geht durch der Glieder angespannte Stille - 
und hört im Herzen auf zu sein.

Pantera

Në Jardin des Plantes, Paris 

Nga parakalimi i hekurave vështrimi i saj 
është lodhur kaq shumë, sa smban më.
I duket se bota është një mijë hekura. Pastaj,
pas të një mijë hekurave, asgjë.

Ecje e butë me hap te fuqishëm ëndrre,
që rrotullohet në më të vegjlit rrathë,
është si valsi i forcës përreth asaj qëndre,
ku lëngon i mpirë një vullnet i madh.

Rrallë mjegull e syrit shpërbëhet e sosur. 
E një pejsazh i hutuar bie aty në mes,
depërton qetësinë e muskujve të tendosur,
arrin deri në zemër edhe aty vdes.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Rilke eshte mjaft elegant ne te shkruar, por keto perkthimet ne shqip qenkan nje mrekulli--te gjitha, e ajo proza ne vecanti. E pashe kaq te gjalle sikurse te me ish  fanitur. 
Fine job, very fine job!

----------


## uj me gaz

çupka dhe aq fine nuk janë, por s'jam bërë mbarë ti rishoh e njëherë. janë përkthyer për qejf sidoqoftë.  

Spätherbst in Venedig 

Nun treibt die Stadt schon nicht mehr wie ein Köder, 
der alle aufgetauchten Tage fängt. 
Die gläsernen Paläste klingen spröder 
an deinen Blick. Und aus den Gärten hängt 

der Sommer wie ein Haufen Marionetten 
kopfüber, müde, umgebracht. 
Aber vom Grund aus alten Waldskeletten 
steigt Willen auf: als sollte über Nacht 

der General des Meeres die Galeeren 
verdoppeln in dem wachen Arsenal, 
um schon die nächste Morgenluft zu teeren 

mit einer Flotte, welche ruderschlagend 
sich drängt und jäh, mit allen Flaggen tagend, 
den großen Wind hat, strahlend und fatal.



Vjeshtë e vonë në Venecia

Tani qyteti spulson më si karrem i prirur, 
për të zënë gjithë ditët e dala në sipërfaqe.
Pallatet e qelqtë tingëllojnë më ngjirur
në vështrimin tënd. Dhe në kopshte shfaqet

vera si nje pirg kukullash të varura mes fijesh
kokëposhtë, të lodhura, të vrara.
Por nga toka, prej skeletesh të vjetër pyjesh
ngrihet lart vullnet: si të donte më përpara

gjeneral i detit natën të dyfishonte 
galerat në të pagjumtin larsenale
e puhizen e mëngjesit të asfaltonte

me një flotë, që duke rrahur lopatat nxitur,
shpejton dhe befas me tërë flamurët ngritur
zë erën e madhe, verbuese dhe fatale.

----------


## Dita

Pune te bukur keni bere Uj me gaz! Gjermanishten e zoteroni vertet mire. Vetem nje korrigjim te vockel tek Der Panther. Eshte Sein Blick - veshtrimi i tij, jo i saj. Dhe kur te spastroni vargjet ne nje dore te dyte, uroj te gjeni rime aty ku mund te kete mbetur ndonje varg pa u rimuar sic do e donte origjinali.
Me kenaqesi do e vazhdoj leximin ne kete teme. Perkthimin e poezive nga Rilke e lashe qe kur kam sjelle perkthimin e fundit tek kjo teme. Eshte vertet pune qejfi qe kerkon kohe! 

Pune te mbare dhe ne vazhdim!

----------


## Askusho

*I përktheu nga gjermanishtja:
Perikli Jorgoni
*
*GJITHNJË KALOJ*

Gjithnjë kaloj po në të njëjtin shteg,
Përgjatë kopshtit, ku s´ka plep e shelg,
Por vetëm trëndafila.
Ndonjëri dhe për pakëz do të çelë,
Përse jo shumë vonë në ç´do degë
Plot me freski, plot ngjyra e gazmend,
Do çelin gonxhe e filiza.
E di se unë jam veç në fillim
E ndrydhur hesht fuqia,
Por kur të zgjohet me vrull e gjallim
Do kenë fjalët e mia,
-Do jenë trëndafila në shpërthim,
Që tunden nga puhia.

*PIKTORI I RI*

Nga Roma, në qytetin tonë,
do kthehem me lavdi, patjetër.
Mos qaj, moj vajzë, kaq e njomë,
Atje do bëj një kryevepër!
Dhe shkoi ai porsi i dehur
Në Romë plot mall e besim,
Por shpesh dëgjonte, papandehur,
Në shpirt një vaj e një qortim.
Tek pikturonte pa pushuar,
Një brengë kish gjithmonë në zemër:
Kjo dashuri e pajetuar
Ishte e tija kryevepër.

*PO TRETEJ DIELLI*
_(Sipas tablos së Benesh Knypferit)_

Po tretej dielli prush i nxehtë
Tej detit, atje larg.
Dy murgjër-mu në breg të shkretë,
Një djalë dhe një plak.
Po shkoj -tha djali -Ç´det pa fjalë,
Sa mrekulli, ç´gazmend!
Për mua, mik, kjo heshtje e rrallë,
veç vdekjen më ndërmend.

*MËNGJES DIMRI*

U ngrinë kroje e burime
Stërqokat mblidhen në një pellg.
Iu skuqën faqet mikes sime,
Plot gaz mendon për ndonjë rreng.
Na puth kjo dritë kaq e kthjellë
E diellit, dega nis kërcet.
Dhe gjer në gjak na futet thellë
Flladi i mëngjesit plot shëndet.

*KURTIZANIA*

Flokët e mia dielli i Venedikut
M´i ktheu në ar, dhe kjo një alkimi,
Që ç´do lloj alkimie e ka zili.
Qepallat -ura, në të cilat ti,
Shkon fare pa u ndjerë drejt rrezikut
Të syve, si fshehtas vragat nën bar
Gufojnë edhe rrjedhin ndër kanale,
Ku deti qetësohet e llambar.
Dhe kush me qënin të pa ndonjëherë
E ka zili, pse dora pa stolira
E sringla e miklon me butësi.
Pa ndezje epshi e pa një dredhi.
Dhe djemtë, shpresë e shtëpive të mira,
Mes gojës sate humbin në humnerë.

*PËRRALLA E NJË REJE*

Ja, iku dita çapalehtë,
Me tingëllim si nje çekan,
Porsi një pjepër dyllë i verdhë
Mbi bar u shtri hëna në shpat.
Një re e vogël plot dëshirë
Desh ta ngjeronte, dhe dy gisht
Larg saj u ul në mugëtirë,
E dehu cipa e fildishtë.
Prej nga arratia e gjatë,
Kudo derdh dritë si flori,
Por nata si një frut i artë
E mori, reja pus u nxi.

*ABISHAGINA*

*I.*
Krahët e saj të njomë prej fëmije
Tek mbreti plak ia ngjeshi shërbëtorët.
Përmbi të dergjej ëmbëlsisht me orë,
E trembur pak nga rrudha pleqërie.
Dhe ndodhte pas asaj mjekrre të gjatë,
Të fshihej, kur këlthiste kukuvajka,
Pastaj dëshirat e frikën e ngratë
Si nën guaskë i mbështillte nata.
Dhe yjet fërgëllonin si kjo vajzë.
Aromë lulesh -dhoma e ngujuar.
Të tundej perdja priste në ç´do çast
Si shenjë me vështrim të përqëndruar.
Dhe duke mbetur tek ky plak i vrenjtur,
Që s´po i vinte çast i mbramë ende.
Mbi këtë trup të akullt si të vdekur
E virgjër dergjej dhe fare pa zë.

*2.*
Mendonte i mërzitur mbreti plak
Për ditët që po rridhnin pa dëfrim,
Dhe përkujdesej për qenin leshtak,
Por sapo zbriste mbrëmja ndër lugina
Mbi të anohej lehtë Abashagina.
Jeta e tij, porsi një zall i shkretë,
Nën këtë gjoks të bukur e plot jetë.
Si njohës i ç´do hiri femëror,
Që të kuptonte se kish fare zor,
Që këtë buzë kuq si gjak
As dashuri e parë s´i kish çikur.
I blerti shpirt s´i çelte për një plak
E priste, mos i shkrepej sado pak
E fundit xixë, si qeni veshëngritur.
*
KOPSHTI I TË MARRËVE*

Kjo që dikur na ishte një murgatë,
Po ngjeshet rreth oborrit me mundim,
Sikur kërkon të mbyllë ndonjë plagë...
Të tjerë njerëz vijnë për strehim.
Të qetë rrojnë, larg zhurmës botë.
Nëpër këto udhë enden me ngadalë.
Takohen, ndahen, risht ndodhen përballë,
Sikur parajsës bredhin, ku s´bën ftohtë.
Për lulet përkujdesen nëpër lehe,
Të varfër e të gjunjëzuar.
Dhe kur s´i sheh ndonjë, kanë një shprehje
Të përmalluar, të hutuar,
Për këtë njomështi e këtë bar,
Një ledhatim të ndrojtur e të ngrohtë.
E kuqja e trëndafilit kërcellhollë,
Sikur thërret me zë kërcënimtar,
Sikur kudo të shtrijë do sundimin,
Dhe mbi këta që ngrihen që pa gdhirë,
Po nuk arrin të shfaqë si për mendimin:
Sa i mirë bari i njomë që ka mbirë!

*KUVENDI I JOZUEUT*

Si lumi që shkallmon digën e ngritur,
Kur vjen plot ujë, dallgë e tërbim,
Kështu shkallmoi Jozueu i ndritur
Dhe më të lashtin fis me mjaft guxim.
Dhe kish që qanin, por edhe që qeshnin,
Ua rrihte gjoksin zemra me tokmak.
Kur një buçimë si shpërthim rrebeshi
Gjëmoi me një gojë fort që larg.
Dhe mijëra u shtangën nga çudia
Siç kishin shtangur dhe në Jeriko.
Tamburë e brirë binin, batërdia
Rrëzonte mure e çati kudo.
Ia krisën vrapit nën kular të tmerrit,
Pa mbrojtje,të dërrmuar nëpër mal.
S´mendonin se ky plak me sy skifteri
Në Gibeon t´i thoshte diellit: Ndal!
Dhe Zoti shkoi ta mbante, mos vidhisej
Nga kreshtat diellin që pikonte gjak,
Që egërsisht me njëri-tjetrin fiset,
Të ndaheshin, sa donte një ky plak.
Dhe ky ishte një plak me zhubra e thinja,
Që ata s´e kishin vënë në peshim.
Më me se njëqind vite përmbi shpinë.
Ai u ngrit, u erdhi në fushim.
U erdhi si vjen breshëri në arë:
Në ç´Zot besoni ju unë s´e di.
Mjaft zotër keni ju si dhe më parë,
Nga ta të zgjidhni mundni dhe tani!
Pastaj u tha me mburrje: Veç një Zoti
Me fisin tim shërbim i bëj gjithnjë.
Ata iu lutën gjatë kot së koti:
Na ndih në zgjedhjuen e vështirë ne!
Edhe e panë të ngjitej pa fjalë
Për në qytezën lart, atje në mal,
Pastaj s´e panë as një herë më.
*
KËNGA E DVIDIT PARA SAULIT*

*I.*
Harpën time e dëgjon, o mbret,
Na degdisën udhëve ngaherë.
Yjet na përplasën këtë herë.
-Ndoshta jemi si shiu në pranverë
Që zbut tokën edhe lulen çel.
Vajza që akoma nuk i njeh
E që ndihen gra, më joshën mua.
Kundërmim i kurmit mollë e ftua.
Prapa dyersh plot me mall gjithnjë
I përgjojnë djemtë syfajkua.
Gjithçka ty të ktheu kënga ime,
Si i dehur zëri i saj nektar.
Nata jote, mbret, ah, nata jote,
Shkelet plot ëmbëlsi, pa brenga e lote.
Ty të jepen vajzat truplastar
Mundem të të ndjek nëpër kujtime,
Por ç´tel harpe këto fërgëllime
Epshi edhe malli mund t´i japë.

*2.*
S´të mungon asgjë në këtë jetë,
Me këtë pushtet edhe fuqi
Mundet të më flakësh fare lehtë
Edhe harpën gjithë egërsi,
Të ma thyesh, më këmbim mos këtë.
Ajo ngjan porsi nje pemë e vjelur,
Ku mes degësh hesht pafundësia,
Si në ditët e së ardhmes hija
E një dite që ende s´ka çelur.
Mos më lërë qëtë flej më gjumë
Pranë harpës, por plot vrull e mall,
T´ia prek telat, pluhrin tua shkundë,
Dhe ç´do drithmë kurmi të ringjall!

*3.*
Më kot rreh të fshehish ç´ndjen përbrenda,
Ty tani të tërin rob të kam.
Kënga ime s´di dredhi e dëngla,
Por sërish u bëmë ne kallkan.
Zemra ime e gjorë dhe hutimi,
Që të kapi varen nga zemërimi
Yt, o mbret.Këto çaste të rënda
Përmbi njërin do shpërthejë gjëma.
A s´e ndjen sa fort kemi ndryshuar?
Veten zap s´e bën më, mbret, tani.
Sikur njëri-tjetrin pa ngurruar.

----------


## EXODUS

*You, darkness*

You, darkness, that I come from
I love you more than all the fires
that fence in the world, 
for the fire makes a circle of light for everyone
and then no one outside learns of you. 

But the darkness pulls in everything-
shapes and fires, animals and myself, 
how easily it gathers them! -
powers and people-

and it is possible a great presence is moving near me. 

I have faith in nights

----------

